# Questions about Dura Ace 7700 Crankset



## GFisher2001 (Jul 18, 2006)

I just won an ebay auction for the Dura Ace 7700 crankset. (Double) This is a planned upgrade from my Sugino Comp 5 arm crankset that was stock on my 2006 Specialized Allez Sport. 

The Specialized website lists the bottom bracket as a 68x118. I was wondering what BB you guys would suggest to replace the BB currently in my bike(TH BB-7420 cartridge square taper). Preferably one on the lighter side.

Other question more of an opinion I guess. Is this crankset any good I paid 60 shipped for it? Better than my current? Lighter? Can't find any specs on my current crankset.


----------



## gersting (Apr 26, 2008)

you don't have a lot of choice. must be splined to match the DA-7700. 

See
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BB708B07-Shimano+Dura+Ace+Bb-7700+Bottom+Bracket.aspx


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

GFisher2001 said:


> I just won an ebay auction for the Dura Ace 7700 crankset. (Double) This is a planned upgrade from my Sugino Comp 5 arm crankset that was stock on my 2006 Specialized Allez Sport.
> 
> The Specialized website lists the bottom bracket as a 68x118. I was wondering what BB you guys would suggest to replace the BB currently in my bike(TH BB-7420 cartridge square taper). Preferably one on the lighter side.
> 
> Other question more of an opinion I guess. Is this crankset any good I paid 60 shipped for it? Better than my current? Lighter? Can't find any specs on my current crankset.


Skip the Dura Ace 7700 BB. The Ultegra Octalink 6600 BB sealed one is easier to install, more durable, cheaper, and performs equally well! The crankset is a crankset, Dura Ace stuff has a nice finish. I like it!


----------



## GFisher2001 (Jul 18, 2006)

Why won't this one work its listed as a V-1, 8spline octalink BB ( http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BB708B09-Shimano+105+Bb-5500+Bottom+Bracket.aspx )

or the Ultegra 6500 also listed as a V-1, 8 spline?

I'm probably missing something though I'm sure.

Since my current BB is a 118 is it correct to assume that going from a triple to a double means I should get a shorted spindle like the 109?

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

The BB 6600 is the class of the Shimano Octalink line-up . It has sealed bearings and should last forever. The DA BB 7700 has lose bearings and will require regular maintanence.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

The proper BB for that crank is 109.5mm. The only BB's that are still sold for that crank are the BB7700 (which is a poor choice because it is not sealed very well) and the BB5500 built for the Shimano 105 group.
The BB6500 has been discontinued because the BB5500 will work in it's place. (sealed cartridge bearings)


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> The proper BB for that crank is 109.5mm. The only BB's that are still sold for that crank are the BB7700 (which is a poor choice because it is not sealed very well) and the BB5500 built for the Shimano 105 group.
> The BB6500 has been discontinued because the BB5500 will work in it's place. (sealed cartridge bearings)


A google search for "6600 Bottom Bracket" will lead you to a number of on-line retailers from whom you can purchase an ultegra 6600 bottom bracket.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

6500=Octalink, just to clarify. 6600 is the outboard bearing style BB. I just bought a NOS Ultegra 9-speed triple crankset, so I've been trolling the web and reading lots of threads about bottom brackets the last few days. the 118.5 is for a triple crankset.

For a double, the OP needs a 68 (assuming English) x 109.5 bottom bracket. Like others have posted, the Ultegra is extinct and will have to go with 105 or DA. And from what I've read, the DA double (e.g., 109.5) BB is to be avoided (although the triple seems to have the sealed bearings and be okay). Bottom line, get a 105 octalink BB, BB-5500 68x109.5. Jenson has them in stock.



rdolson said:


> The BB 6600 is the class of the Shimano Octalink line-up . It has sealed bearings and should last forever. The DA BB 7700 has lose bearings and will require regular maintanence.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

It should work. Get the 109.



GFisher2001 said:


> Why won't this one work its listed as a V-1, 8spline octalink BB ( http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BB708B09-Shimano+105+Bb-5500+Bottom+Bracket.aspx )
> 
> or the Ultegra 6500 also listed as a V-1, 8 spline?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The 6600 won't work...The OP needs 5500, 6500, or 7700 bottom brackets.. The 6600 is for the new outboard bearing cranksets

New old stock 6500 exist but they are very hard to find.. As others have said, get the Dura Ace 7700 BB or the 105 level 5500 BB. 

The DA 7700 BB will work but they require more set up to get running properly. Those who used to use the old adjustable cup/ loose ball BB would have no problems with a 7700 BB

and you need 109.5mm


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> The 6600 won't work...The OP needs 5500, 6500, or 7700 bottom brackets.. The 6600 is for the new outboard bearing cranksets
> 
> New old stock 6500 exist but they are very hard to find.. As others have said, get the Dura Ace 7700 BB or the 105 level 5500 BB.
> 
> ...


My oversight. You're right. Sorry.


----------



## GFisher2001 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for all of the info so far guys. I got a couple other questions.

First, what is the deal with all of this 10spd specific stuff. I understand that the chain is narrower and therefore the RD, rear cassette, chain, right shifter, rear hub all need to be 10 spd specific. Do I need a nine speed specific FD if I'm sticking with a 9 spd setup in the rear? Why would I need a specific 9spd left shifter and 9spd FD. I see alot of things listed as 10spd FD and 10spd Left Shifter but I don't understand if thats purely a marketing gimmick to get people to buy the latest greatest or if you truly need a 9spd FD and 9spd front shifter when using a 9 speed rear setup. Bottom line, could I use a "10spd" FD and 10 spd Left Shifter when using a 9spd chain, RD, Right shifter, etc.?

Second, what is the consensus on buying the 7700 Dura Ace stuff. It seems like alot of it can be had for a fraction of the 7800 stuff. I don't ride road all that much but I'd like to begin piecing together nice parts that I could move from road bike to road bike. Seems like Shimano Dura Ace is what I'm shooting for as the replacement parts and items in general are relatively easy to find. I don't feel the need to go with a 10spd setup but i'm also not one of those people that is avoiding it to stay old school. I'm more cheap than anything I guess.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Virtually all 9 and 10 speed stuff is interchangeable..... 

7700 and 7800 front and rear derailleurs will work with either 9 or 10 speed.

The 7800 10 speed chain has the same inside plate to plate measurement so it will work with 9 speed as well but since a 10 speed chain cost so much more, there is no need....

7700 shifters are for 9 speed and 7800 are 10 speed. There are some alternate cable routing's to get 10 speed to shift 9 but again, since they cost is so much more, it doesn't make sense to do so...

7700 hubs will work with both 9 speed and 10 speed cassettes but 7800 Dura Ace hubs are 10 speed specific.. Shimano has since back peddled and introduced a 7850 rear hub that will work with both 9 and 10 speed cassettes...

You are correct that 7700 9 speed parts are a bargin compared to 7800 10 speed....They will operate just as well as the 10 speed stuff too.....


----------



## gersting (Apr 26, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> The DA 7700 BB will work but they require more set up to get running properly. Those who used to use the old adjustable cup/ loose ball BB would have no problems with a 7700 BB


agreed. 
maybe i am out of touch, but I have a 7700 BB from the initial run of Dura ace. Installed in 1998 or 1999. The occassional breakdown of the bike to really clean it paired with a bit of new grease in the BB has kept it running trouble free for all these years. 

cartridge is probably easier, but people shouldn't shy away from the 7700 for maintenance reasons...at least in my experience.


----------

